# What kind of fish?



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw a fish in pet smart a couple months ago and ever since I saw it I feel like I have to have one. Unfortunately I don't remember what the thing was called. I don't remember much about it but it was mostly if not all black and white, and around its eye it had this pattern, or something like it as I tried to draw below. I know it's not much to go off of but would anyone know what I saw? I haven't seen one since, of course it's not at the store anymore, and I have already tried searching the net a bit. I can't find anything.....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Volitan Lionfish, Colored
Fish Index


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

I know it's not a lion fish, I am going to search the other list and see if I come across it. I don't remember it having a weird body or anything, just a normal fish with an awesome design.


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

chain said:


> I know it's not a lion fish, I am going to search the other list and see if I come across it. I don't remember it having a weird body or anything, just a normal fish with an awesome design.


Do you remember if it was freshwater or saltwater? Most of the "awesomely designed" fish are saltwater(in my opinion), but dividing between the two would start to narrow down the search.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I'm guessing salt water..? Since we're in the saltwater section. 

California Marine Fish: Treefish A treefish?



Or this fish?
http://www.petco.com/product/111109/Dragon-Wrasse.aspx


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh haha, my bad..i didnt even notice the category...I saw this post in the "new posts" section, so they're all mixed togther. Happy hunting!


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

It was saltwater, I do know that. 

The tree fish could be it but I am leaning towards no. Kind of has the eye thing going on. I seem to think they were harder lines with strong contrast vs the blurred edges of the fish pictured. 

Whatever it is I will see one again someday lol. If I do I might just have to build a tank around it.


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

I know when I saw it the first thing that came to mind was face paint on a jester or something.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

What about that second fish? I edited my post and added it.. if that's not it, it's def got a cool looking thing going on around it's eye! 


Yeah, it was in my "new posts" section too. I know very, very little about salt water - but I like searching for things lol


----------



## Groovysunflowers (Sep 29, 2011)

jennesque said:


> What about that second fish? I edited my post and added it.. if that's not it, it's def got a cool looking thing going on around it's eye!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was in my "new posts" section too. I know very, very little about salt water - but I like searching for things lol


that second fish was very awesome looking!


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

You did it! That's the fish! You get a cookie, where do I send it? =)


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

One I saw I think may have been more like this one, with the smooth fins.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/Wrasses/Dragon-Wrasse.jpg

Actually I think this is the one right here......

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...on_konan.jpg/799px-Cleaning_station_konan.jpg


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-33477391359232_2176_169470066

Just to let you know I am happy right now. You made my day.


----------



## chain (Oct 19, 2011)

Might not be getting one though, might just have to enjoy pictures now and then. Seems they aren't the easiest to care for, have a really good appetite, and need bit larger tank than I am planning on at the moment. =( Am planning on a 75g tank, everything I am finding says minimum 75-150 depending on where I look. I don't wanna cramp the guy, much less kill him because I'm a newb.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

chain said:


> one i saw i think may have been more like this one, with the smooth fins.
> 
> http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/wrasses/dragon-wrasse.jpg
> 
> ...


Right on.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Dragon Wrasse


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

chain said:


> Might not be getting one though, might just have to enjoy pictures now and then. Seems they aren't the easiest to care for, have a really good appetite, and need bit larger tank than I am planning on at the moment. =( Am planning on a 75g tank, everything I am finding says minimum 75-150 depending on where I look. I don't wanna cramp the guy, much less kill him because I'm a newb.


 Right on, thats a great way to look at it. One step at a time. Then possibly a larger tank.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

It is a very, very cool looking fish. What a goal to work up to! 
Glad I could be of help.. You've got me wanting a saltwater tank now, thanks.  haha


----------

